# 6 acres NW MO



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I found a position in the Ozarks, so we're moving south, and we want to sell Pony! Acres. 

What do we have?

6 acres, a traditional farm house (mostly freshly painted - the cold weather hit before we finished a small section of the back). Some of the interior rooms are also painted. There's a cistern (not hooked up - it was on the to-do list), two brick chimneys (most rooms have access), attached garage, electric and phone service, newer high-efficiency water heater.

Outside, there's a goat shed/pen, movable chicken/goose houses, and an "in-process" orchard. Got some very nice garden beds established (lots of goat and rabbit manure!) and a potential barn foundation. (Long story. Ask me.)

Two wells, not plumbed to the house. The house has rural water. Fenced on 3 sides. Great frontage (not fenced). 

University town 25 miles away. "Town" is just 5 miles up the road (Dollar G, post office, faith communities, shops, etc) and there are lots of nice folks 'round here. Medium size town about 15 miles south with hospital, cafes, etc.

We were able to do a lot with the place, but not everything we'd planned before I got the "nudge" to shift gears in my field. It's still a bit rough, but it's most certainly quite cozy and livable.

Nick and I have been very blessed. We want to pass that blessing along, so we are eager to sell the homestead for a VERY reasonable price to the right folks. 

Are you the right folks?

You need to be handy and willing to work, and you need to be the sort who can see ahead through the process to the final goal. Oh. Wait. You're a homesteader. You already think that way! :thumb:

Bottom line: $20,000. 

Yes, that is low. But, like I said, we've been blessed, and we really feel that's the number we're supposed to ask.

I'll post pictures after I fight with Photobucket. :hobbyhors


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats on your new job!


----------



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

pony, I have pm'd you


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh my! 
$20,000 for your lovely place?
Wow. 

Wishing you well in your move and new job.


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Pony, sent PM


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

congrats on your position..... sounds exciting!


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow!! What a blessing for somebody! Wish I could have found something like this 20 years ago..


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Our Little Farm said:


> Oh my!
> $20,000 for your lovely place?
> Wow.
> 
> Wishing you well in your move and new job.


Wow is kinda what I was thinking also, can`t buy a new car for that anymore. Good luck Pony. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

If anyone wants pics, shoot me your email addy in a PM. 

Photobucket is uncooperative today.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Madame said:


> I'm so happy for you!


Thanks, Aileen!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Answer to the most common questions:

1.) Cash deal. 

2.) Worth County, MO

3.) Wow, yeah, there is a LOT of interest in this! 

4.) It DOES need work, and make no mistake. But it is still a wonderful place, and the house is quite habitable, the land healthy and arable.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations Pony.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Congratulations Pony.


Thank you, Angie!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Pony said:


> Answer to the most common questions:...
> 
> 
> 4.) It DOES need work, and make no mistake. But it is still a wonderful place, and the house is quite habitable, the land healthy and arable.


I visited Pony & Nick a few years ago, and this is absolutely true. It's a lovely place - not fancy, but lovely.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Madame said:


> I visited Pony & Nick a few years ago, and this is absolutely true. It's a lovely place - not fancy, but lovely.


Thank you so much.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

PM sent

Mary


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Pony... congrats on the move to the Ozarks... what area are you moving to? (wondering if you were going to be close by?)

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

yarrow said:


> Pony... congrats on the move to the Ozarks... what area are you moving to? (wondering if you were going to be close by?)
> 
> susie, mo ozarks


Won't be living quite as close to you as I'll be working. ETA: Which is to say, I'll be working closer to you... Oh why isn't that making sense?

New gig is in West Plains (covering 8 counties). 

Gonna be living a bit closer to Emily.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

West Plains??? If I need to go to Wally World.... it's the one in West Plains. (we are west of West Plains, about 35 miles)... welcome to the *neighborhood*

susie


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

yarrow said:


> West Plains??? If I need to go to Wally World.... it's the one in West Plains. (we are west of West Plains, about 35 miles)... welcome to the *neighborhood*
> 
> susie


Thanks!

I am so excited....

Now, back to packing. :yuck:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

How exciting for you! Congratulations!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Did you sell the place? No PM answer...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

anniew said:


> Did you sell the place? No PM answer...


Gah! Sorry! I forgot b/c I have to break up the email to you.


----------



## renee o'neill (May 10, 2002)

could you send some pics if you still have it? what is the work availability like?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We have an offer pending. Huzzah! :icecream:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Praying it all works out.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Our Little Farm said:


> Praying it all works out.


Thanks!

And many, many thanks to folks who expressed interest in the place, and in our plans. You make my heart sing!:sing:


----------

